# Best way to study last minute



## Social_butterfly00 (Jan 28, 2008)

So I'm studying for intermediate accounting and my midterm is on saturday. i also have an auditing midterm that day that i havent started studying for. accounting is really hard to cram for but im wondering how others study when they have limited time, and if anyone has any specific recommendations for how i should study for accounting (i havent read the chapters yet and havent done the practise problems)

I googled tips on cramming but im finding it hard to apply to accounting.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Social_butterfly00 said:


> So I'm studying for intermediate accounting and my midterm is on saturday. i also have an auditing midterm that day that i havent started studying for. accounting is really hard to cram for but im wondering how others study when they have limited time, and if anyone has any specific recommendations for how i should study for accounting (i havent read the chapters yet and havent done the practise problems)
> 
> I googled tips on cramming but im finding it hard to apply to accounting.


you have 5 days till the exam, just split up the chapters and do them like that, use flashcards if it fits, etc 5 days of study time is really generous despite the fact that you've never read the material-also, for me when it comes to cram time, i just focus on the info that i know the test will focus on,-don't know if i was any help ..........anyways, bottomline, use these next 5 days wisely or you'll regret it


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

oh I am an expert on last minute studying. 

What I usually do (after composing myself from the panicky state that is) is study. Non-stop. The entire night or how much ever time there is remaining. I may sleep for 3 or 4 hours if I feel I am too tired and am not learning anything. But really there is no magic secret to last minute studying. You just have to make the most out of the limited time you have.

Also, it is a good idea to focus on the high yield stuff first. But this is too variable from course to course so I don't know how it applies to your particular class.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Do the exams papers or tips that lecturers gave to you over and over again.

If you dun understand something, write it down on a pad and then go back again to review it. 

Basically, just concentrate on important topics that you know would come out! Don't memorize unnecessary chunks of info and for accounting, the best way to cram is to practise!! Just like maths!! Your hand will do the memorization! It's like a reflex. Do the same question over and over again till you get it!


----------



## Social_butterfly00 (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks guys! I appreciate the tips


----------

